# formular <textarea>



## tonai (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Ich bin alles andere als ein HTML Profi und muss trotzdem für einen Kunden ein Formular erstellen (traurig, oder ?  ) 

Der Kunde benötigt ein Formular um Anfragen an die Lieferanten zu stellen. Die Werte des Formulars werden per HTML E-Mail an den Lieferanten geschickt.
Das habe ich so auch Hingekriegt.

Frage: Wenn im Textarea Feld Zeilenumbrüche eingefügt werden (mit der "Return"-Taste (zum Beispiel für eine Aufzählung) werden diese im HTML E-Mail nicht angezeigt. Es kommt einfach alles auf einer Zeile.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass die Werte aus dem Feld genau so angezeigt werden wie sie eingegeben werden?

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (10. Juni 2005)

Am besten schickst du die Daten des Formulars an ein serverseitges Script – beispielsweise mit PHP –, welches die Daten verarbeitet und anschließend an eine E-Mail-Adresse versenden kann.


----------



## kle-ben (10. Juni 2005)

Herzlilch wilkomemn!
Da bist du leider nur im Falschen Forrum.
Das solltest du mit Php umsetzen, und zwar
mit folgender Funktion nl2br()

Gruß Benny


----------



## tonai (10. Juni 2005)

ich habe leider keine ahnung von php. bin nur ein armer sytem/netzwerktechniker   

@kle-ben was muss ich mit dem code, den du mir angegeben hast anstellen? ctrl c + ctrl v (?)


----------



## Gumbo (10. Juni 2005)

nl2br() ist eine PHP-Funktion, die vor allen Zeilenumbruch-Steuerzeichen einer Zeichenkette HTML-Zeilenumbrüche einfügt.


Du erwähntest, dass die E-Mail als  HTML versandt werde. Wie wird sie denn bisher versandt, mittels mailto-URL? Zeig uns doch bitte die Attribute des form-Tags.


----------



## tonai (10. Juni 2005)

Die ganze Prozedur läuft in einem ehe unbekannten (aber genialen) Kommunikationsprogramm. DAVID von Tobit.

In DAVID gibt es die Möglichkeit HTML Formulare zu erstellen die mit einigen DFML (eigene Sprache von DAVID) ergänzt werden können. Diese Basieren jedoch auch auf HTML. 



Ich kopiere trotzdem mal den Quelltext rein, vielleicht kannst du ja trotzdem etwas damit anfangen :

Erklährung:
@@ Befehle ind DFML Befehle (spielt zu der Frage aber keine Rolle)
Wenn etwas zwischen Rauten (Bsp. ##text##) steht bezieht es sich auf den Wert im Formular
Manchmal ist ##Text## aber auch Kommentar (ich denke du erkennst sicher den Kommentar)


```
##----------------------------------------------------------------##
##   HTML Formular, Workflow wird gestartet   ##
##----------------------------------------------------------------##

<HTML>
<HEAD>
  <TITLE>Anfrage</TITLE>
##windowsize=445,730 fixed##
<style type="text/css">
<!--
BODY { font-family: VERDANA, ARIAL, HELVETICA, SANS-SERIF; font-size: 10pt; }

A:link { color: #000000; text-decoration: none }
A:visited { color: #000000; text-decoration: none }
A:active { color: #000000; text-decoration: none }
A:hover { color: #000000; text-decoration: none }

#input { border-style: solid; border-color:#C0C0C0; border-width:1px; }
#input-noborder { border-style: solid; border-color:#C0C0C0; border-width:0px; }
#inputarea { overflow: auto; font-family: Tahoma; border-style: solid; border-color:#C0C0C0; border-width:1px; }
#button { background-color: "#FFFFFF"; border-style: solid; border-color:#000000; border-width:1px; }


td { font-family: VERDANA, ARIAL, HELVETICA, SANS-SERIF; font-size: 10pt; }
p { margin-top:10px; margin-bottom:0px; }     
-->
</style>
</HEAD>

<BODY  TEXT="#000000" 
       BGCOLOR="#C0C0C0"
       LINK="#000000" 
       ALINK="#000000" 
       VLINK="#000000"
       scroll="auto"

       LEFTMARGIN="10" 
       TOPMARGIN="10" 
       MARGINWIDTH="10" 
       MARGINHEIGHT="10">


<table width=100% height=100% border=0 cellpadding=20 cellspacing=0 bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
<tr><td valign=top>


<FORM METHOD="POST" enctype="text/plain>
<table width="61%" border=0 bgcolor="#C0C0C0" cellpadding=2 cellspacing=0>
<tr><td>
##GRAPHIC=logo.jpg A/center##<br>
##LARGE##A N F R A G E##/LARGE##
<p>firma<br> 
strasse <br> 
ort<p> 
<p>tel.<br> 
fax. <br> 
internet:<A HREF="http://www.link.ch"><u><font color="#0000FF"> www.link.ch </font></u> </A><br>  
mail: : <A HREF="mailto:no@e-mail.ch"><u><font color="#0000FF"> no@e-mail.ch </font></u> </A>  <br>
</td></tr>

<tr><td><B>Unser Ansprechpartner:</B><BR>
        <input type="text" name="Ansprechperson" size="55" id=input>
    </td>
</tr>

<tr><td><B>Betreff:</B><BR>
        <input type="text" name="betreff" size="55" id=input>
    </td>
</tr>

<tr><td height="109"><b>Anfrage betreffend:</b><BR>
        <textarea name="anfrage" cols=55 rows=5 wrap=virtual id=inputarea></textarea>
    </td>
</tr>

<tr><td><B>E-Mail Adresse oder Kürzel eintragen</B><BR>
        <input type="text" name="user" size="55" id=input>
    </td>
</tr>

<tr><td align=right><input type=submit value="Absenden" id=button name=SEND>
                    <input type=button value="Abbrechen" id=button name=EXIT>
                    <input type=reset value="Reset" id=button>


    </td>
</tr>
</table>
</form>

</tr></td></table>
</BODY>
</HTML>

##-------------------------------------------------------------------------##
##                         Ende HTML Formular                 ##
##-------------------------------------------------------------------------##


##-------------------------------------------------------------------------##                  
##           Abbrechen -> Formular wird geschlossen   ##
##-------------------------------------------------------------------------##

<DFML name=EXIT OPTION=NOSEND OPTION=CLOSE>
</DFML>


##-------------------------------------------------------------------------##
##    Klick auf Senden, Formular wird an gesendet    ##
##-------------------------------------------------------------------------##


<DFML name=SEND>
@@email ##user##
@@subject Anfrage: ##betreff##
##html##

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de-ch">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title></title>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
<p align="center">
<img border="0" src="http://www.bildquelle.ch" width="151" height="96" align="left"></p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p><br><br>
<p><b><font face="Arial" size="6">firma</font></b><font face="Arial"><br>
<b>strasse<br>
ort <br>
tel.<br>
fax.<br>
<br>
<a href="http://www.link.ch">http://www.link.ch </a> <br>
<a href="mailto:no@e-mail.ch?subject=Antwort auf Anfrage">mail: no@e-mail.ch</a></b></font></p>

<p><b><font face="Arial">Unser Ansprechpartner: ##Ansprechperson##<br>
<br>
Anfrage betreffend:<br>
##anfrage## </font></b></p>
<p><b><font face="Arial">Mit freundlichen Grüssen <br>
<br>
##Ansprechperson##
</font></b></p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>


</body>

</html>
```

Ich weiss, dass das etwas verrwirend aussieht, aber es  (bis eben auf mein Problem)


----------



## tonai (10. Juni 2005)

Falls es dir helfen würde kann ich auch noch PrinScreens machen, damit das Prinzip von DAVID klarer wird.


----------



## Black_O (14. September 2005)

Hi,
Ich habe einähnliches Problem. Ich habe einen HTML Quelltext geschrieben, für die Formulare im DAVID wir aber eine erweiterung, namens DFML benötigt.
Es wäre nett wenn jemand, der DFML kann mir erklären könnte was es damit genau auf sich hat.

MfG. Blacko


----------

